#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Your baby's First Birthday

## gumdrop

What did you guys do for your child's first birthday? What kind of party did you have? How much did you spend? Any suggestions?

----------


## gumdrop

Any suggestions?

----------


## elia

Our precious will be having her first birthday by august and right now we are preparing for her birthday. 

Our budget is 50k...  We are going to have it at our place, we prefer it will be catered.  Then we will just hire some people for show, games, food stalls.

 but if you want to save, i suggest party at any fastfood or prepare yourself at home.  You can hire mascots, face painters, even rent food stands.  :Smiley:

----------


## prettybabyandi

btaw..i wanna know sd...

----------


## gnox

mahala pud sa 50k hehe! pag first birthday sa akong anak, sa balay ra namo giheld. wala man ni kaayo kaila diri sa among gipuy-an nga nasod so gamay ra pud ang among bisita. niorder rako food sa filipino restaurant and nagprepare ug giveaways. di pa man na kasabot ang one year old uy so okay ra nga dili lang kaayo daghan ang iprepare.

----------


## summerfall

> mahala pud sa 50k hehe! pag first birthday sa akong anak, sa balay ra namo giheld. wala man ni kaayo kaila diri sa among gipuy-an nga nasod so gamay ra pud ang among bisita. niorder rako food sa filipino restaurant and nagprepare ug giveaways. di pa man na kasabot ang one year old uy so okay ra nga dili lang kaayo daghan ang iprepare.


yes, but nice pd if giandaman ug au iyang birthday labi na 1st bday...inig kadako ana nya nice ipakita ang mga pics during sa celebration

----------


## dear

tabang lng q up....

----------


## khai

nindot jud birthday han ang imo bb..pag permiro jud niya... nakalimot naman ko sa place basta somewhere M. Velez.its a nice place kay exclusive kayo..good for 30 persons..nya nice sad ang food.

----------


## xxbanbanxx

up up up ko ani

----------


## gnox

> yes, but nice pd if giandaman ug au iyang birthday labi na 1st bday...inig kadako ana nya nice ipakita ang mga pics during sa celebration


para nako impractical mogasto ing-ana nga amount for first birthday specially nga crisis karon pero kung daghan ra man extra money why not. nindot man gyud nga daghan bisita moattend sa birthday. wala ko idea unsa ang mga birthday packages sa cebu aside sa jollibee or mcdo. nindot pud cguro mocelebrate ug birthday nga naa'y pool, mao pud ni ang ganahan nako sulayan igka future so dili lang ko sure basin mahal2x pud ni ug ma-abot ra gihapon ug 50k haha!

----------


## cooldude75ph

Vergel Racho (illusionist) Doing his thing  :Cheesy:

----------


## Adamot

mga 10k guro to. diha mi sa haws, nag hire mi og clown. ang nakadako ato kay ang para man sa mga dagko dili para sa mga bata.. lol

----------


## gcc4426

aww...mkasuya lge...i want to have my own bb nah. pero d pman mosugot ang pikas.  :undecided:  hehehe!

----------


## karlakkk

my son's bday will be on dec 13.. my expense now reached 26k.. and there are still a lot of things to buy and pay.. hay.. sakit sa bulsa but its for my son.. OK ra.. even if i spend 50k ok ra.. it doesnt matter basta gi prepare.an jd and nag save..

----------


## elf

upupupupup lng q ani beh

----------


## reginakrys

i am planning to spend my daughter's first birthday nga magpakaon sa orphanage.. anyway dli btaw niya ma-remember.. unya na cguro gasto dako kung makabuot na cya unsa iyang ganahan buhaton sa iyang bday..

----------


## barbiedonayre

thanks sa mga idea sis, right now though 4 months pa ako daughter but i am planning and saving for her first birthday.... i wish i can do it, i want it vongga but very practical thing to do lang ako... nice nice.... though im event coordinator so i do have many plans and ideas for everything...

----------


## miaka_cham

Just want to share my baby's 1st birthday held last Nov.20. i did all the planning w/ the help of my friends.  :Smiley: 

*Details:*
_Preparation:_ Montebello Garden Hotel
_Party Venue_: Talamban Leisure Center
_Theme_: The Letter Factory
_Cake_: CookieJar

I chose the Leapfrog's Letter Factory as a theme 'coz my baby loves watching it and everybody can relate to alphabets, and i want a theme that doesn't relate to princesses or cartoons.  :Smiley:  at least it's different. ^_^ I hang alphabets all over the place and have the children and godparents dressed up using their first name initials. Since my baby's Amber, she dressed up as an Angel.


(that's amber on her angel outfit)

I also had a registration area where the kids can claim their activity kit so they have something
to do while waiting for the program to start. 

The pic below shows the Garden 1 of TLC.It's really beautiful there.


I hired a Host clown and another clown for balloon twister and magic! everyone enjoyed the party, adults and kids alike!


I personally made these goody baskets 'coz i don't want the traditional loot bags also, as u notice, there's a wishing tree centerpiece where the guests can write their wishes/msg for my baby. 


the yummy alphabet cake by our very own cookiejar. 

Hope it helps mommies! ^_^

----------


## cheeeryl

@miaka_cham: everything's cute, mommy! i really admire moms who don't go for the conventional first birthday themes--disney princesses, cartoons, etc. 

the lootbags you did are also one-of-a-kind.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## miaka_cham

@cheeryl: weeee!! thanks a lot for the compliments. I would've wanted an alice in wonderland theme, but i guess the story's kinda complicated to understand for the kids 3yrs below. :P

----------


## ohohoy

bongga ang preparation kay 1st baby birthday gud..

----------


## Bigfoot Oracle

My baby's 1st birthday (Nov 9) theme was Star Wars. My husband and I are fanatics so we both decided to throw her a Star Wars costume party. She was Darth Jada (vader). haha.  She might hate us for not throwing something more Disney-ish, Jollibee/Mcdo-ish or Fairytale-y kind of party. I hope not. LoL. I guess, it was just appropriate since most of the kid visitors were boys. It'd be awkward if they see fairies and all.
The venue was just right. It was at Sugbutel. The caterer (Silverspoon) served "just right for my tummy" kind of food. I couldn't complain. It was also affordable. I personally made almost everything except for the stuffed puppy favors. I made the r2d2 loot boxes, the fondant cakes ( amidala and r2d2),cupcake stand, tarp, invitation ( which was an edited *Star wars vid*), There was also a candy buffet which kids and adults loved.  All in all, everyone had fun at the party. 

's all that matters.  :Smiley: 

   
*
Jada Is 1 
*

----------


## zyLe

Brett's 1st birthday was last Feb 25, 2010.. We checked in at Imperial Palace (overnight) with the whole fam to enjoy the waterpark adventure.. We spent around 10,000.00

The party was done on the 27th, Saturday so a lot can attend.. 

Venue: it was held at home.. 
Theme: Disney.Pixar Cars..

Breakdown of expenses:
Cater for 60 pax: 10,500
Lechon: 4,500
Food we prepared: 3,000
Cake: 2,000
Ice cream: 1,000
Party Favors: (Balloons, Loot bags, prizes for games, Party hats, pabitin, party pull) 4,000
TOTAL: 25,000.00

This year, for Brett's 2nd Birthday, we're thinking of doing it at Jollibee, its lesser and since he's a jobee junkie, he'd like that..  :smiley:

----------


## mimsnav

1st birthday sa ako daughter ky gnSabay man namo sa iyang christening para maUsa na lang ang gasto. hehehe kalimot ko pila jud nagasto namo. from the foods to props. many thanks to our friends. organising one event while you're in a different city was a challenged pud. as long as busog ug enjoy ang tanan, most especially the baby, mommy and daddy. cheers

----------


## vyrene321

hi everyone.. 

this is my 3rd time to celebrate a 1st birthday sa akong mga daughters. now im stuck with what to do..
my first daughter we celebrate it sa house lang.. most of her bday sa house lang.. kse i really dont have any idea for other places. (im not from cebu po )
my 2nd daughter we celebrate it sa jollibee. it was ok... pati bday ng eldest ko sinabay ko na.. kse 7days apart lng bdays nila. 
last yr for their celebration we did it sa sandtrap. it was fun. but i wanted to do something diff. for this yr. kse lagi na kame sa place nila. 
and now for my bunso (still a girl) i dont know what to do.. i have read alot of blogd. about sa mga venue and ideas. may naka try na po ba mag celebrate sa maze at parkmall? any feedback po about it?? pls do suggest other places...  i would really appreciate it. thank you po in advance..Godbless  :Cheesy:

----------


## tere_sa

I just had my niece first birthday party.  Since i don't have enough budget, i only invited 20 children with one guardian (mama or papa or ate, kuya). Hehe. Ky kapos jud sa budget ni sabot ra pud cla.  Ang ako lng is to have a very nice party maski gamay ang budget. Naa mn pud ni sponsor puro buyag sa uban.  We just had it at D' Family Park. The weather was nice and the children enjoyed a lot ky naa mn playground didto then naa pa mini zoo plus naa pa jud swimming pool. Oh, di ba? dghan ka lingawan.

Then 10 ra entrance sa adults gi free na ang mga bata.Hehe. Ok pud au ang ngbantay.  Ng rent mi ug kiosk 150 plus additional table 20 ug chairs tag 5 pesos. Mickey and friends amo background. 
We played Mickey's songs and we had Mickey's banner. Enjoy oi. Mura pud xa ug picnic style bah ky we brought blankets mn to sit on the grass. Nice jud xa.

It was a small party but then bonggacious na para nako.Hehe

----------


## aimvas

We celebrated our baby's 1st bday last Jan 8, 2011 and spent around 25,000. Bahala dako2x ang gasto basta lingaw lang jud si baby sa iyang party. Sa amo house g held ang party.invited around 18 kids and adults 50 .prepared everything myself and started the planning 3 months before the event. 

Theme: Disney princess

Here's the breakdown of the expenses:
Loot bags, party hats, party pull, pabitin, prices and decors: 4,000 (i made my own loot bag and decorated the place myself)
cake: 4,600 (goldilocks)
food: 5,000 (good for 40 pax nag food order rami)
food and kami ra ang nag luto: 1000
tables and chairs: 1,000
balloons: 400
drinks: 1,000
dress ni baby: 1,200
clown with balloon twist: 1,200
letchon: 4,000

Bongga ky 1st birthday paman nxt year basin dili na kaau bongga pero lingaw ghapon.

----------


## sonza9

Mommies, 

I'm looking for a magician (maayo and affordable)

----------


## mc23

Anika jin........

----------


## tsikay101

our baby Boo's 1st birthday will be this May 31st pa and this month (april) ko nagstart ug plan... i want it to be a Madagascar themed kids party and a dinner buffet after... lisod lang kaayo ug work around the theme coz wala jud mga readily available party favors na Madagascar puro ra jud Cars, spongebob, dora, princess ug pooh ang naa! but ganahan man jud kog Madagascar man mura sad ako ang magbirthday!hehehe 

ako2x ra ang naglayout sa invites, tarp and nametags, ready na sila for printing-- perte jud nako tan-aw ug photoshop tutorials para lang ko makamao intawn... for the party favors, didto mi namalit sa Hannah's-- nangukay ko sa kato naa pa sa sulod sa murag plastic na sack kato wala pa gipangdisplay and nakakita intawn kog madagascar items, kuwang lang si marty the zebra, Whitegold (kai usahay naay less 10percent so dako ma save), Carbon (para maka save gihapon kuno, turns out wa gihapon klaro kai di mi sweto sa ako hubby didto) and nag ebay pa ko... post lang niya ko pics diri puhon...hehehe

----------


## Rom

uhm... sa ako baby ky naa me party pang kids dn separate ang mga adult.. what we did is naa me clown dn give a wish balloons and games 4 d kids basta dn after naa me live band  para sa mga adult dn catering me kapoi nman jud daghan au i prepare basta pressure jud au... mga 30k guro to na gasto but its ok ky lingaw man pud ky 1st bday bitaw na sa among baby...

----------


## tsikay101

can anyone recommend kun asa maayo mokuha ug services sa clown host and magician? kana unta clown na lively and spontaneous, kanang maayo modala ug mga bata and well prepared sa iyang program and games?

----------


## hatsokolitmelk

My son's 1st birthday theme was Noah's Ark and we rented a boat inflatable bouncer.  We had 2 clown as hosts/ balloon twisters.  I made the invites, and lootbags.  I bought give aways and balloons at carbon.  My friends and I decorated the place. It was held at Sugbahan. All in all the costs was 20T.

----------


## nakedheartlady

sa 1st birthday sa ako baby murag more or less 20k amo na gasto ato... sa Family Park namo g-held ang birthday kadto naay big space nga naay roof... nagpa-cater mi and naay childrens party... and d kids enjoyed the pool so much... as parents gud di nlng ka mo mind sa gasto basta makahatag ka og happiness sa imo baby... for me importante man gud ang 1st birthday sa bata and para pod memorable ba nga if madako na xa naa xa'y i-look back sa mga pictures.....  :Smiley:

----------


## ajkj

I gave him a party, with balloons, lots of food and a magician with clowns. I am the one who prefer his giveaways. I spend around 10-15k.

----------


## mYta82

sa among first child..for his first birthday nag jollibee party mi dd2 as fortuna...ahak di pud barato oi...gmay ra among guests but nanubra among fud and stuff...but guess nalingaw ra cla..so ok ra=) sa among 2nd child for his first birthday...we went to tacloban=) for our 3rd child..still planning pa mi..hehe=)

----------


## m.r.a.

hi all! asa ta ka palit ug by dozen nga flying balloons? mahal rman gud sa ritz,sparkles etc..sayang ra sad ba,mabuto ra.. pls. pm me or text me at 09063136772 if naa mo nailhan.. thanks! share lang ko my little girl's first birthday's theme is baby einstein caterpillar,basic colors to be exact...hehehe

----------


## renluna

this thread is indeed helpful! my baby's gonna turn 1 this jul 2, pero jul 8 ang party2x.. anyways pila ang bday cakes sa angelica? character cakes to be specific

----------


## nijazared

> this thread is indeed helpful! my baby's gonna turn 1 this jul 2, pero jul 8 ang party2x.. anyways pila ang bday cakes sa angelica? character cakes to be specific


hahahaha, sis sunod ra ato baby, july 3 bday sa ako baby...

we'll be celebrating it at the beach with close family and friends lang...not a big celebration, around 30-50 people at most...simple lang handa, lechon, seafoods, spaghetti, syempre cake and ice cream for the baby and kids, we're not really gonna have a kids party but we'll have games...gamay ra amo gasto siguro, mga around 6k including sa venue, lechon is care of his grandpa and some stuffs are also being taken cared of by the ninang's and ninong's...swerte lagi mi...ehehehe...his first gift is a ride on car which we can control through remote...he has a thing for cards man gud...eheheh...

----------


## reginakrys

this august 18 mag-1 akong baby..

akong plan is to have a separate celebration lang for the adults.. daghan man gud kaayog ninongs and ninangs and family members.. we'll have lunch lang somewhere.. no program kay dli ra gihapon malingaw akong anak ana..

then ang real bday party for my baby kay sa orphanage para daghan kids.. ganahan man akong anak ug gagmayng bata.. mas malingaw cya kaysa kung adults iyang kuyog.. we'll have food carts and maybe a magic show or balloon twisting.. basta malingaw ang ubang bata ug magduwa2x, malingaw na akong anak ana.. hehe.

i wanted to have the theme unta nga Avatar: The Last Airbender.. pero wala may party supplies ana oi.. thinking of another theme pa.. naa moy ma suggest? ayaw lang nang disney princess or dora..

----------


## renluna

murag separate sad ang party sa adults... kay ang mga ninong kay pwerti ka palahubog! haha.. i dont want smoke/beer, people getting wasted,  nya naa akong baby..

----------


## chiKinK08

:UP2x for this thread!.. :Thumbs Up:  4months pa aq bby now pro excited to d max naq pra sa iya 1st bday..weeee.. :Party:  need jd mag canvass daan ky ang gasto intwn..then knsa pa ang pwd mkarecommend ug places and packages for parties??knang w/n the city lng pra accessible or mas maau duol2 sa tabunok..  :Cheesy:  then mga booths xd and inflatables.. galibog njd q!char!  :Cheesy:   :twisted2:

----------


## reginakrys

wahhh.. mag-1 na in less than 3 weeks akong baby! we'll be having a mostly-adults party on the day itself, an early dinner buffet sa house lang.. and then on the weekend, we'll hold a children's party at an orphanage near our house..

sa tinuod lang, dako jud among gasto kay daghan kaayog guests.. we're planning for around 100 pax - my friends, my husband's friends, our relatives.. but cge lang, it's gonna be her first and only birthday man pud here in cebu.. =(

----------


## judz

guys na.a mo nahibal.an if where pwede maka rent ug place? ky nagthink ko magcater nlng mi pra sa 1stbday sakng baby boy this coming sept 3...

----------


## miaka_cham

> Mommies, 
> 
> I'm looking for a magician (maayo and affordable)


We hired a magician during my baby's 1st birthday. 3k among bayad.

----------


## reginakrys

wahhhh.. birthday party na sa akong baby this thursday.. kulbaan na ko.. hope everything goes well!!

----------


## minus

hello everyone, naa mo idea pila ang bayad sa clown? kanang affordable lang...thanks

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

I went to my wifey's hometown and celebrated my child's birthday with a bang! bisita there, bista here, bisita everywhere.  :Cheesy:

----------


## s3thk

pool party....!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

any other suggestions ky hapit n bday ng aq bb karong oct na....wahhhh..wla p din venue..need help guys  :Sad:

----------


## YaeL

waaaaaaaaa ako sad.. excited ko mag 1st bday akong baby.. nahan ko simple lang.. pero ang uban basta first bongga bahala si baby ga hilak lng ang ga enjoy mga tiguwang ehehe

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

any suggestions guys!  :Smiley:

----------


## lizzieseven

I'm planning a really nice and unique first birthday party para sa akong baby. I have a month to put things together kai march iyang bday. Still deciding on the venue till now, I have made several calls na pero dapat you get good value for your hard earned money. So I'm trying to decide carefully. Post nya ko dre pag mahuman na  :Smiley:  excited na kau ko! Hopefully everything will fall into place!

----------


## Wynna

We had our baby's first bday at Montebello Villa Hotel.. We had around 40-45 guests.. Nice sad kay Pool party cya but on top of the package na ang usage sa pool.. Ikaw na bahala sa Cake and give-aways, we also hired a clown .... aside from that they would take care of the rest such as the balloons, catering, and sound system.. the package also includes tarpaulin by the way.. estimated cost for that party was around 20-25k ..  :Smiley:

----------


## chiKinK08

: hello mga istoryans!..knsa kbw dnhi asa ta mka palit ug mga safari theme party supplies?niad2 ko sa carbon yesterday nihit mn kaau ang mga safari themed supplies..dn ni check sad ko sa hannah's dri sa gaisano fiesta mall mejo nihit sad..wala pa nuon ko nka try dd2 sa LGC marketing..wla ko katoltol dd2 gd..i'm preparing for my bby's 1st bday gd ky nxt month na jd..huhu

----------


## shine09

> This coming September 16 ang 1st birthday sa ako baby. Nag kuha na me og cater for 50 pax, 3 clowns, letchon baboy, letchon baka, live band, balloon twister, ice cream cart, laser lights, bouncer. Ang venue kay balay ra. =)


how much sis?

----------


## shine09

> *Nag McDo kiddie party mi.*



how much cost?

----------


## shine09

> to all estoryans, i suggest try Crown Regency Residences, its cheaper also, as well as mka suggest mo ug unsa inyo gusto, naa variety of foods and dagko ug spaces for kiddie parties, as well available ang pool kiddie party since indoor and dili lalom ang pool.... try lang theres no harm u will inquire...


how much pud? lahi bah ang rent sa space and sa afood or overall nah ang bayran?

----------


## karlakkk

these are the things i did for my sons 1st and 2nd birthday.. i almost did everything on my own.. hehehe.. i SAVED a lot.. i blogged about it.. from food to giveaways.. 

this is my blog:

Mommy Things

I hope this helps..

----------


## brickssy

basta dli kaya mugasto mangita sponsor...hehehehe...kung wala dnalng maghanda og dako

----------


## Vedelle

jollibee kiddie party or mcdo..maoy madalidali og dli pa kapoy kau...i dont know  how much na karon kay dugay naman to ko nag 1st bday party wui...

----------


## miss_terya

any suggestions pa mga mommies?

----------


## reimusika

Wa pa man gud kaayo'y batch mate among baby so on his first birthday, sa balay mi nag-celebrate. Nagpa-cater with overflowing beer for the adults. Nagbutang pud mi'g bandset and invited Missing Filemon (unay man, hehe) and some musician friends to join the fun. Mga 20k ra among nagasto ato.

----------


## lizzieseven

long overdue, as promised here's a first birthday idea. i know this seems a little different from the usual kiddie parties but i planned this long before i had my baby girl. estimated expenses around 20k lang, including food and venue, cake, photographer, decorations, tokens, my daughters gown (cloth ra gipalit kai ang lola nag tahi), invitations and transportations (we rented a van kai daghan mi). the reason why naka barato mi was because DIY mostly paraphernalias and canvassing jud before the actual execution. please forgive my blog coz this is my first attempt. Hopefully this helps. although pang girl ni, I will blog soon about my son's themed birthday party and ako sad i post dre. 

Khaleila Ysabelle’s Baby Cotillion  The Khaleila Project

----------


## pinkpumpkin

> long overdue, as promised here's a first birthday idea. i know this seems a little different from the usual kiddie parties but i planned this long before i had my baby girl. estimated expenses around 20k lang, including food and venue, cake, photographer, decorations, tokens, my daughters gown (cloth ra gipalit kai ang lola nag tahi), invitations and transportations (we rented a van kai daghan mi). the reason why naka barato mi was because DIY mostly paraphernalias and canvassing jud before the actual execution. please forgive my blog coz this is my first attempt. Hopefully this helps. although pang girl ni, I will blog soon about my son's themed birthday party and ako sad i post dre. 
> 
> Khaleila Ysabelle’s Baby Cotillion  The Khaleila Project



kanindot sa bday sa imong baby mam.. nindot sad kaau pagkahimo ang mga tokens,etc.. superb!

----------


## ruji119

pwede raman cguro pa kan on lang ug magnum ice cream ayuz na

----------


## lizzieseven

> kanindot sa bday sa imong baby mam.. nindot sad kaau pagkahimo ang mga tokens,etc.. superb!


I'm glad you like it, it sounded as a crazy idea initially but im so happy i stuck with my plans  :Smiley:

----------


## nalzito16

> My son's 1st birthday theme was Noah's Ark and we rented a boat inflatable bouncer. We had 2 clown as hosts/ balloon twisters. I made the invites, and lootbags. I bought give aways and balloons at carbon. My friends and I decorated the place. It was held at Sugbahan. All in all the costs was 20T.



Hi. ask ko pila ka guest imo pa-reserve sa sugbahan?and how much ang inflatables?

----------


## psyche54

hehehehe, my son's first bday? Hehehe ang Lolo ug lola on my wife's side ang nagasto kay first apo...

As much as we want it to be memorable, pero a simple occasion would do if the budget is tight...

As far sa ako nahinumduman, mga 30k siguro. Exclusive invites ra pud... Office mates, friends and close relatives lang...

----------


## didi_tsai

PARA SA MGA KUGIHAN MU RECYCLE -- Pag september 17 1st birthday sa ako anak. ARMY inspired amu theme and gi tarong jud to namu ug plan mga 3 months before pa. Since naatol man nga wala mi nag work ron, thankful kaayo mi kay dghan nitabang namu. ako hubby ga make sa pabitin ug pinata. recycled materials lang amu gi gamit para maka save mi, den didto mi colon/carbon nag buy ug gifts. mga dwaan. amo llot bags ato kay kami ra gahimo sa paperbag and mga school supplies kasagaran amu gipamutang. (naa juy barato na tndhan sa colon ai na maoy naboangan nko. hahaha. aizelin man guro to name) from stickers, to decorations sa lugar kami ra tnan ga imbento... ang clown sa hannahs mi nag kuha... 1700 man guro to but nkbyad mi additional kay danao man amua. iya cake kay sa The Chocolate Leaf Patisserie namu gi order mga 5k kay naa man cupCAKES. ang gi rentahan namu na lugar kay 1600 ang 4 hours. naka excess pjud mi ato d madag 4 hours ra... amu packlunch style ang sud is spagheti, chicken and lumpiia.. d jud na mawa ang hotdog with mallows. lechon is 5k nasad kay liloan man to na lechon. (lami sad kaau ui) juice lang ang gi serve namu sa kids. d man jud na mawala na nai para sa dagko na kaon, amu gipakaon ra kay lechon and spagheti.. (liwas pista man sad gud iya bday) daun naka inflatable bouncer pjud mi ato mga 1500, ice cream na kana btaw flavor of the road kana tag 750... amu balloons 4 dozens to dala man giv aways with matching mga makaon.. again, d sad na mwala... fyi diay, mostly kay sponsor/pledge sa ako cuzins... mao gamay2 rajud mi gasto... ang games namu ato depende pla kbook prizes... ang clown naman sad gud ang mo host... ni request jud mig clown ato kay nai ni recommend nya, so far nindot jud xa mo host ug party. ako ra sad gahimu sa invitation and gi emphasize jud to nako na if possible mag army clag isul-ob... lipay rasad ko kay gi handaan jud sa uban.. todo costume jud cla... ang gi sul-ob sa ako anak kay giaptahi namu, palit rami tela... tarpaulin d sad kau dako.. sakto2 rjud amu gpahimu... nag choco fountain sad diay ko ato c/o sa ako auntie.. buy rami choco bar sa caro&marie nya palit sad mi plain mallows ug bread sticks. nag palit sad mi mini cupcakes daun ako mga cuzin rasad ni design... gi pamutangan nla icing... worth it jud tanan namu plano.. post nya ko pic  :Smiley:

----------


## kwek

Guys refer sad mo beh asa na tindahan sa carbon makapalit ta ug mga barato na giveaways and party favors...Thanks daan..

----------


## bloodyrose

Hapit napud bday sa akong daughter...ganahan ko atong sa simply j's na baby cotillion so nice!..I like nahan sab unta ko unique ang 1st bday sa akong baby girl not like the usual..I was thinking of a chanel cosmetic party theme since hilig ko og make up and Chanel sab jud ang name sa akong baby. Still looking for the place and all kay late January pa man pud iya bday. Hope maka tabang akong partner sa preparation kay pag baby shower igo ra jud cya nitunga!

----------


## psychologic

> Guys refer sad mo beh asa na tindahan sa carbon makapalit ta ug mga barato na giveaways and party favors...Thanks daan..


try suroy didto bro.. daghan didto galaray..

----------


## junnix

for give aways and party needs naa store sa gun-ob dapit mahayahay cockpit arena tapad sa super r pawnshop ang unahan kay novo. ang name Periwinkle concepts tapad sa jhunnix laundry naa barato didto nindot pajud.

----------


## romelkong

our DIY party para mka save.. 1st and 2nd bday sa among baby.. 

he calls me MOM: My son's 1st and 2nd birthdays

----------


## mj.pocholo

> mejo mahal naman ng 50k oi, pangbayad na ng tuituin fee kung ipa skol na ninyo ang inyo anak, ehehhee.btaw, sa akong bb kay kato last year niya nga birthday kay dri ra sa amoang haws, kung praktikalay lang mas maayo jd d kaayo dako ang gasto diha na cguro sa mga 3 or 4yrs old. kato amoa kay nagkuha lang mig magician, nya mga tables and chairs. nya ang sud-an kami ra galuto daghan pa kayo mig naluto ato naa pay lechon,nagpalit kog flying ballons pero palit pud mig ballons nga kami ray nagpaburot ato,para mahatagan tanan bata. nya ang kaon ato,kay d lang mga bata apil na ang ginikanan.ahahhaa


aw ilaha pud na, naa pud ika-afford kay lain2 ug panglantaw ang mga sama natong parents naay impractical idea naa pud practical ideas kami gani, 1st bday sa balay rah invited ang mga batang tagsa ra kakaon tawn nga anak sa among mga silingan maoy priority, i think almost 10k pro daghan na ang pagkaon apil na ang cake, balloon2,bday caps,games2 and prices pud, loot bags(with crayons,drawingpapers,notebook pencils,candies etc.) den watch ug mga cartoons nga movie pra malingaw ang mga bata dli mi kaafford ug mascot2 clown2 ang amo basta mabusog ug malingaw tawn ang mga bulingit nga mga angheles, mao tv/dvd player tirada inutok bah, hopefully next june Orphanage npud tirada if ma blessingan.

----------


## Bentong Dantes

guys im looking for a good party host/emcee yung lively sana para sa 1st bday ng son ko. also suggest din kayo ng ok na place aside sa laguna cafe. thanks!

----------


## s3thk

nag pool party...gamay2 rman ang gasto depende rman jd na nimo mga 10k ra cguro to

----------


## Bentong Dantes

anybody has the contact number for Hannah's Party Place? mobile and landline. thanks!

----------


## lovelygirl

mag first birthday na sad akong eldest...15k ra akong budget ky sa balay raman...

----------


## andyzuba

gilaag ra namo cya TS

----------


## correspondent24

> What did you guys do for your child's first birthday? What kind of party did you have? How much did you spend? Any suggestions?


Praticalay naman ron TS. Ug unsa ray ma spare.

----------


## kinkygee

mao jud practical na karon... dili na kau mag spend ug dako ang importante nga healthy ang baby... =)

----------


## jayjaene

> guys im looking for a good party host/emcee yung lively sana para sa 1st bday ng son ko. also suggest din kayo ng ok na place aside sa laguna cafe. thanks!


hi mam.. are you still looking for an emcee coz im still available.  very affordable ra au mam  :Smiley: .  we are a duo performer (piano and violin)  also mam.. you may contact me at this number 09323248802
facebook : spex_duo@yahoo.com

----------


## Hat Trick

Need a photographer on your kid's birthday party? Book your events with Li'l Fella!  :Party: 

Kiddie Party Photographer, Baby Photography, Kids Photography, Baptism Coverage, Maternity Photography

https://www.facebook.com/lilfellacebu



Kiddie Party Photographer | Kiddie Party Photography

----------


## den2x

Natural & Fun Filled Kids Photography
https://www.istorya.net/forums/specia...otography.html
https://www.facebook.com/NEERODSM

----------

